

If you want to make money from apps, forget about the app store - chetanahuja
http://qz.com/112398/if-you-want-to-make-money-from-apps-forget-about-the-app-store/

======
chetanahuja
I'm surprised to see the contention that somehow contract devs for non-
consumer (presumably corporate specific apps) are the largest money makers in
the mobile app economy.

